# H1N1 information



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Just finished being briefed on an upcoming assignment, and thought I would share what information I think I can get away with which is more than I should. Sometime in September, or early October the H1N1 vaccine will be distributed to health departments across the nation in limited amounts. Each following month as new supplies are produced, it will be redistributed.

There is a tier system for eligibility to receive the vaccine, with children 6 months to age 9 being on the top of the list, followed by healthcare and emergency workers. Then the elderly, followed by the 9 to adult age group.

No one will be forced to take the vaccine it is not mandatory. Being tasked with escorting the vaccine to its distribution points, my agency is first up to receive the vaccine. We are not being forced to take it, no one will. The question to ask yourself is if you refuse to go get the vaccine, will you be able to later if you change your mind.

Please note concerning the vaccine, there has been no testing done on it. They have only had enough time to formulate and produce it. Side affects and reactions are unknown, and effectiveness are also unknown.

A lot of things to think about, I would start thinking about them now.

Sam


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. I will start to pray and ponder the implications asap. I think I know what I will do, but I am about nothing if not living by intention not default.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sam - thank you for providing information so that our group can make an informed decision for themselves.

Angie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing about pregnant women? I thought they had put them on the top of the list now. Research showing that even tho pregnant woman only account for 1%of the population, they account for 6% of severe problems from H1N1. 

Interesting info, Sam. Thanks. One of the reasons the government has said that they didn't have the vaccine already is that they want to test it before it goes to the public. A vaccine (not the same as the US version) has been available in Europe for a couple of months now because they did no testing and admitted it. 

Something else to ponder...results in Europe have shown that the current drugs used to combat the flu, don't work well against H1N1 in children. So...if your child doesn't take the vaccine, and gets the flu, at the moment they don't have anything very effective to use to combat it. Interesting problem, eh?

this is turning into one of those problems where there is no right answer. You make your bet, you roll the dice. Hopefully you come up a winner.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I just don't know what people with small children will do. for instance...my 3 little grandbabies...on the one hand, OF COURSE we all want them protected. on the other...just the other night on the world news was a story about how vaccines killed more people than the flu in the last big pandemic scare. (sorry...the year flew right out of my morning brain!) DD says she will ultimately leave it up for discussion with her pediatrician, also a young mom. I cringe at anything not well tested...so this just freaks me out. THEN...there is always the consideration that you roll the dice...take the shot...only to be told it 'may' not even battle the proper flu...hence, you've put yourself at risk for any side effect for nothing. as usual.........I just don't know.........


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still of two minds on it too. Military is often pretty hard hit when it comes to ships and close quarters. Not that we'll all croak, but having a few hundred people all running to the head at the same time for a while isn't fun. 

I'm still trying to figure out if we're going to have to take it. I'm wondering if maybe some sort of isolation protocol isn't going to be necessary, especially since my sister will have the newborn.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've given a lot of thought to flu vaccines through the years and have always had serious doubts about them. This sounds too much like a placebo for me to be comfortable with it. I can't help but think that quarantine and proper home care would be as effective, and possibly more so, than a vaccine that has been rushed through with little to no testing.

For me, the real question this raises is, if there is such a big push to get something out this fast, what are we not being told? :TFH:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We are taking extra vitamin D3 and vitamin C along with our regular multi. I have curcumin95% on hand and elderberry if we do catch it. We don't take the flu shot and while I havn't had flu since '76, daughter has never had it.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> We are taking extra vitamin D3 and vitamin C along with our regular multi. I have curcumin95% on hand and elderberry if we do catch it. We don't take the flu shot and while I havn't had flu since '76, daughter has never had it.


Do keep in mind that cytokine storms are one of the major dangers and why this flu is particularly dangerous to people in their late teens to around 40. Too reactive of an immune system is NOT what you want, just a steady and strong but well within normal ranges type of system. Elderberry (Sambucol) helps an immune system to be more reactive, which is why it works so well on your general flus and viruses. You don't want those mega cells in high production, only normal production.

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think I'd consider giving the shot to my kids since it hasn't been tested or proved effective. We'll take our chances - we're as prepared as any emergency room for flu, except for IV hydration. Thanks Sam, for the info.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Side affects and reactions are unknown, and effectiveness are also unknown.


Of course they have studied the affects of squalene and one possible side affect is a form of rheumatoid arthritis. I don't know what other adjuvant may be in the vaccine. It is my understanding that adjuvants are used to extend the amount of vaccine availble (i.e. dilutes the vaccine).




> Do keep in mind that cytokine storms are one of the major dangers and why this flu is particularly dangerous to people in their late teens to around 40.


One reason for using adjuvants like squalene is that it causes the bodys immune system to go into overdrive, which, as I understand it, is a cytokine storm.

Another point, the vaccines they are testing right now, do they contain adjuvants?


.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

They have been testing the flu vaccine here...just no results yet. They still aren't sure if you will need 1 or 2 doses. If you need 2 that will mean 3 shots for flu this year 2 swine and 1 regular. I don't tend to be out and about a lot so I figure I will pass on the shot.


----------



## rosiestreasures (Apr 3, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> For me, the real question this raises is, if there is such a big push to get something out this fast, what are we not being told? :TFH:


Its not crazy to ask this question its smart. A lot smarter than some of the comments I have heard about not being concerned about it at all. 

What you don't know are the numbers concerning the number of people who are on life support and the number of people being hospitalized with this. The other thing that isn't being played up is the fact that 1 out of every 106 reported cases of H1N1 in the US (where we have good health care) are fatal. Another thing they aren't saying is that they knew there was a resistant strain since last year, per a CDC Health Advisory issued Feb 29, 2008. See background info from link: here . 

I don't know about you but I am concerned. I am concerned for my kids, my husband and myself. Not much freaks me out, but this freaks me out. There is no right or wrong answer with this one and it is scary. 

And for the person that will read this and say H1N1 is no big deal, tell that to the families that lost loved ones.

Getting off my :soap: now.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

It is being tested right now.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090722/ap_on_go_ot/us_med_swine_flu_vaccine


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Sam_Luna said:


> Just finished being briefed on an upcoming assignment, and thought I would share what information I think I can get away with which is more than I should. Sometime in September, or early October the H1N1 vaccine will be distributed to health departments across the nation in limited amounts. Each following month as new supplies are produced, it will be redistributed.
> 
> There is a tier system for eligibility to receive the vaccine, with children 6 months to age 9 being on the top of the list, followed by healthcare and emergency workers. Then the elderly, followed by the 9 to adult age group.
> 
> ...



I thought they were doing testing on it now in Decatur Ga?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Pink_Carnation said:


> They have been testing the flu vaccine here...just no results yet. They still aren't sure if you will need 1 or 2 doses. If you need 2 that will mean 3 shots for flu this year 2 swine and 1 regular. I don't tend to be out and about a lot so I figure I will pass on the shot.


I was told today by Infection control here that it will be two shots.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

What IS he proper treatment for this flu? Even IVs are involved, can they be done at home?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For the normal version of this flu...bedrest, fluids, and fever reducer as needed. For the nastier cases Dr visit and things to fix the secondary problems such as iv's if they can't keep fluids down, and repirators if they are having trouble breathing. For all the cases they show that people have died there are a bunch that have just been sick like any other flu.

What makes this one nasty is that they expect a much higher percentage of the population to get it than usually happens in flu season which will strain the hospitals ability to care for the ones who have complications as well as the fact that younger people have a higher risk than older people. They are expecting 20-40% of the population to get swine flu.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> They have been testing the flu vaccine here...just no results yet.





> It is being tested right now.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090722/...ne_flu_vaccine



But with or without the adjuvants?


.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I remember my Jimmy Carter swine flu shot in the 70's. I remember tying my convulsing room mate to his bunk with bed sheets till a medic to get to us. I also remember it being the worst bad sick I've ever been. They can keep their shot. If I'm gonna check out it won't be because of Jimmy the II shooting me full of an experiment.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's like other flu "vaccines" , it wont PREVENT the flu, but simply make the symptoms go away a day or so sooner.

The H1N1 also will NOT do anything for the many other strains of flu, so youd still need those also


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Pink_Carnation said:


> They are expecting 20-40% of the population to get swine flu.


That number was quoted to us as well, with a 20% constant sick once the flue gets ramped up.

As Bearfootfarm stated the vaccine will not keep you from getting N1H1, just keep it from killing you.

--------
NOTE:
The following is just my impression and opinion based on what I heard, and the attitudes I observed from the people giving the briefing. They donât seem to care if people die from this, its all so matter of fact. They will provide a vaccine, and if folks refuse to take it and die, no big deal. Almost like they would not mind if âthe herd was thinnedâ.


Sam


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I have over thought the issue. 

Here is my concern...(all those with tinfoil hats please place them on now). There are too many very well accredited virologists that believe the h1n1 virus did not mutate naturally and have suggested that a reasonable explanation is the virus has been held in a frozen state and then "recently introduced to man" somehow.  

ref: http://www.virology.ws/2009/03/02/origin-of-current-influenza-h1n1-virus/

*Ok so worst case scenerio *

A. Someone  let loose a Influenza virus on the world in hopes of killing off the population. Only it didn't kill off the population. Ok so,what if it, like many other tactics, were just meant to scare the public into making wrong, rash decisions out of fear. Like taking an untested vaccine that could potentially harm us. Give it to the kids, pregnant women and old people and.......get everyone info into the good ole data banks.......Of course because of the emergency, Government impending seizure of the 
Health Care System could make the GM and Banking takeover seem like taking a pen from the counter at the bank :grit:

Or.... (tighten the tinfoil hats a bit), what if there will be a new strain of virus this winter, and *"THEY"* expect all the conspiracy theorists, anti Pharma, home schooling .....etc people to refuse to take the vaccine? By making it mandatory for all government, police and federal servants to take the vaccine they could in one fell swoop get rid off most of their potential opposition, and blame it on the ignorance of the doomsayers refusal to comply. :grit: 

OK.....take off your tinfoil hats...I know it got a little far fetched there.... but I warned ya in advance 

but I have three boys and a wife to worry about...the old brain tries to see worst case first. 

*So best case....*

This is just a naturally occurring environmentally mutated version of a virus that has the potential to be life threatening in some cases. The Government is very concerned for it's citizens and is trying hard to get enough vaccinations out to those in need first. History has shown that these vaccines can be dangerous....sometimes more dangerous than the virus's themselves. 

That last H1N1 swine flu major vaccination campaign was in 1976. 
Do your own research to see how that turned out, but lemme sum it up in that it was disastrous. The vaccines did more harm than the flu.

I don't think anyone can even be held liable if something goes wrong if I read this right: 

The DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH AND HUMAN SERVICES added to the Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness (PREP) Act The PREP Act wich authorizes the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services (&#8220;Secretary&#8221 to issue a declaration (&#8220;PREP Act declaration&#8221 that *provides immunity from tort liability *(except for willful misconduct) for claims of loss caused, arising out of, relating to, or resulting from administration or use of countermeasures to diseases, threats and conditions determined by the Secretary to constitute a present, or credible risk of a future public health emergency to entities and individuals involved in the development, manufacture, testing, distribution, administration, and use of such countermeasures. A PREP Act declaration is specifically for the purpose of providing immunity from tort liability, and is different from, and not dependent on, other emergency declarations.

Pandemic Influenza Vaccines--Amendment
Authority: 42 U.S.C. 247d-6d.

Section 319F-3(a)(4)(A) confers immunity to manufacturers and 
distributors of the Covered Countermeasure, regardless of the defined 
population.

I think this basically says if something goes wrong the Government has extend liability immunity to almost everyone involved in giving of the shots against claims and lawsuits. 

That and the fact that ABC News has hired Dr. Richard Besser former director of the CDC on their news team now says to me no matter what....we are in for a long ride.....

Someone help ground me here. :shrug: I asked my doctor if he would take the Flu shot and he said......with a wry smile....... I plead the fifth


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Sam_Luna said:


> Please note concerning the vaccine, there has been no testing done on it. They have only had enough time to formulate and produce it. Side affects and reactions are unknown, and effectiveness are also unknown.
> 
> A lot of things to think about, I would start thinking about them now.
> 
> Sam




Let's see .... we have a vaccine with minimal testing, responding to a level 6 pandemic, for a virus with a lower than normal kill rate. My "hinky meter" is off the scale.

Add to the mix ...... 

[tin foil hat time] we have a government that admits testing drugs, disease and radiation bioweapons on an unknowing population more times than I can count. We have globalists that want a world government. We have a treaty signed by 170+ countries that allows the UN/WHO to dissolve governments and take control in the event of a level 6 pandemic. We've got people in high places that want a massive reduction in population. We have major corporations making a "mistake" and shipping vaccines contaminated with live flu virus. We have a novel swine flu virus that some say is a genetically designed in a lab. [/tin foil hat time].

Hmmmm. I'll pass on the vaccine. All of them.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Obama, âUS healthcare worked better for insurance companies than for patientsâ¦â

Class warfare. IOWs, the people "with" are evil and the people "without" are being stolen from. Divide and conquer. What will be next? Engineers?


Then we have a NG drill in case people ârushâ to get the vaccine. IMO, there wonât be a rush to get it though there might be a ârushâ to get away from forced vaccinations.

Even people who say that there is "testing" going on can't tell me if the tests are being conducted with a vaccine that contains adjuvants.

.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Bamaspek, you should write books. I have a diabolical mind, but I'm not even close to you. Excellent points though, but I would find it difficult to believe anyone would DELIBERATELY do that to the the general population. But accidents do happen.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

bowdonkey said:


> I would find it difficult to believe anyone would DELIBERATELY do that to the the general population. But accidents do happen.


Its been done before...


Sam


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

It will be 2 shots if i remember right given a week or two apart.. Plus if you get the regular flu shot so your talking 3 shots.. The Doctor i work for got the swine flu shot back in the 70's. him and his wife, and they had to have someone from church come in and help feed them because they were so sick from the shot. Sounds scary to me!! Hopefully they have improved on it!! I work in the health field and probably should get the Swine flu shot but it scares me, with the side affects.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The swine flu shot in the 70's was a live vaccine...this one is a killed virus.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> The swine flu shot in the 70's was a live vaccine...this one is a killed virus.


Or supposed to be right? Seems not too long ago a shipment of vaccines was sent out that was contaminated with a second virus by "mistake".


.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

There is so much hocus pocus going on regarding this flu (which was first mentioned to be a combination of human/swine/bird flu and I can't believe it is natural) and it's vaccine that I have no problem at all refusing any vaccine and keeping it as far away from my family as possible. The only tin foil hat thing is saying that people are more likely to die if they don't take the vaccine, now THAT'S warped thinking. 

Who is making a fortune off of all of this? Who is getting more powerful. I'll guarantee you it's not me and it's not anyone that is acting in my best interests either. I'm positive that the rich and powerful intend to get more rich and powerful and that they don't give a rat's patootie about any of us. Frankly they don't care who gets ill and who dies, as long as they get rich and stay healthy. 

Even the tested vaccines are ineffective and dangerous and serve only the drug companies. Who in their right mind would take an untested one when there is a (possibly) dangerous disease around? My grandbabies are far safer eating well, sleeping well and, if there is an outbreak, staying home away from other people. Fortunately I trust my son and his wife to be sensible and take good care of their little ones, in spite of the government.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Pink_Carnation said:


> The swine flu shot in the 70's was a live vaccine...this one is a killed virus.



This may be what you are refering to:

Note: GBS a brain disorder called Guillain-Barre Syndrome 



> It refers to the use of a similar swine flu vaccine in the United States in 1976 when:
> 
> More people died from the vaccination than from swine flu.
> 500 cases of GBS were detected.
> ...


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Seems children in Nigeria are coming down with polio after receiving the vaccine. Apparently the polio virus mutated. Who's to say that the new H1N1 vaccine won't be contaminated by "accident"? Of course I am not referring to the intentional use of adjuvants.


.


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

bowdonkey said:


> Bamaspek, you should write books. I have a diabolical mind, but I'm not even close to you. Excellent points though, but I would find it difficult to believe anyone would DELIBERATELY do that to the the general population. But accidents do happen.


Well if a book was wrote with these conspiracies as fiction, I don't think any of it could be proven impossible, and scarier yet, even improbable (*if you believe that there is an elite group of individuals who make the decisions for our Country/World*)


A few quotes you all have read I am sure, but might be good to ponder: 


"The real truth of the matter is, as you and I know, that a financial element in the large centers has owned the government of the U.S. since the days of Andrew Jackson."-- _U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt in a letter written Nov. 21, 1933 to Colonel E. Mandell House. 
_

&#8220;It is well enough that people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning.&#8221;- Henry Ford

&#8220;Some even believe we (the Rockefeller family) are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as &#8216;internationalists&#8217; and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure &#8211; one world, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it.&#8221;
- David Rockefeller, Memoirs, page 405

"I care not what puppet is placed on the throne of England to rule the Empire. The man who controls Britain's money supply controls the British Empire and I control the British money supply."Nathan Rothschild(1777-1836)

"Fifty men have run America, and that's a high figure." (Joseph Kennedy, father of JFK, in the July 26th, 1936 issue of The New York Times.)


"To stand in silence when they should be protesting makes cowards out of men."- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I talked to my Nephew tonight on Facebook he is over in Iraq right now, he said that he got the swine flu shot already and hasn't had any side affects, I didn't know the servicemen already had the shot.. How could that be?? Thought they were in the process of making it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I didn't know the servicemen already had the shot.. How could that be?? Thought they were in the process of making it?


The Govt always gets theirs first


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

The gov likes to experiment with military personnel.


.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

uyk7 said:


> But with or without the adjuvants?
> 
> 
> .


I cannot get the answer to that question here.. I have asked.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I cannot get the answer to that question here.. I have asked.


Me to. While side affects may be minor with the vaccine, there might be a lot of side affects if the vaccine contains adjuvants. One adjuvant is squalene and if you are unfamiliar with it do a google search; nasty stuff when injected.

.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok, this brings a question to mind that I cannot shake..
(please put your tinfoil hat back on)

What is everyone's take on this thing about if you don't get the vaccine you go to one of those awesome internment camps??
There was a british article saying there were going to be road blocks and if anyone didn't have a 'bracelet' received after the vaccine that they would go to this internment camp.

This really concerns me... if it is true. My husband is on the road a lot and I don't want him to wind up in one of those.


ok, I will go try to find that article again.... I know I should have a link to it for ya'll to read.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering how many are going to take it since the news this morning is that they are only going to have 1/3 the amount they thought they would have in October.

May end up being patriotic and self-sacrificing and letting others with more likeliness of getting it have the shots.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

mamajohnson...er...that's not from a legit news source. There has been no talk of camps or anyone being forced to take the vaccine. Even in the very overreactive European countries. The Brits are a little strange on subjects of epidemics because they're an island nation...but even they aren't suggesting forcing people to take the vaccine...which they already have available and are giving out.

Here, with the news of only 45million doses available by December (instead of the 120million they wanted)...it's going to be more of a "I want it and can't get it" thing than a "they're forcing me to take it". 

If I were pregnant, I'd probably take the vaccine. If I were in health services, I'd probably take it. I'm not either, so I probably won't.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, see that is why I was asking. I kept thinking it was sorta fishy sounding.

About the vaccine - if I were pregnant I would be even MORE against it! There are way too many things that could happen to that unborn child to risk it. In fact, I wouldnt take that vaccine no matter what! 

So - that is why I was wondering about those camp thingys. I really was wondering how long I would have to stay there and if I could stash the rest of the family until I got out. :stars:


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Here, with the news of only 45million doses available by December (instead of the 120million they wanted)...it's going to be more of a "I want it and can't get it" thing than a "they're forcing me to take it".


I disagree. I think there is plenty of vaccine available but they are trying to make it look like there is a shortage so that people will be more apt to get the shot. Also, are these vaccines diluted with adjuvants and, if not, then they will have, what, three times the number of vaccines?

There are also discussions about making the vaccine mandatory; in one article, one (or more, can't remember) state was talking about making the vaccine mandatory for school children. I have also seen other articles where the mandatory vaccination of civilians has been discussed with confinement/quaranteen for those refusing the vaccine.

:gossip:

.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

uyk7 said:


> ...they are trying to make it look like there is a shortage so that people will be more apt to get the shot.
> .


That was my first thought when I saw the first article saying they were having problems with production.


----------



## ~taylor~ (Jul 16, 2009)

new poster - long time lurker

I wanted to say thanks to Sam for the OP, as having somewhat of an inside scoop is always a good thing

The rumors I'm hearing indicate that vaccinations will be mandantory for all UN signatories under the Constitution of the World Health Organization (which can be found here: http://www.who.int/governance/eb/who_constitution_en.pdf )

Seems to me (if I adjust my tin foil just right) a lot of .govs would graciously be off the hook as the angry populations turned all frustrations towards WHO

Sam, without divulging too much info, is there any way you could speak to this rumor?


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

~taylor~ said:


> Sam, without divulging too much info, is there any way you could speak to this rumor?


That's just a little bit above my pay grade, I'll do some poking around and see what I can find out.

Sam


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Just doing a little reading this morning and found these news items:


http://www.reuters.com/article/GCA-SwineFlu/idUSTRE57K0E820090821



> SANTIAGO (Reuters) - Chile detected the H1N1 swine flu virus in turkeys, authorities said, the first time the virus has been found outside humans and pigs, but said there was no indication the disease had spread to other parts of Chile....
> 
> 
> The Geneva-based World Health Organization declared H1N1 a full pandemic in June and the virus has now spread to some 180 countries, causing at least 1,462 laboratory-confirmed deaths. The WHO says the pandemic is unstoppable.
> ...


http://www.mcknights.com/Companies-...1N1-virus-administration-says/article/146936/



> The Obama administration this week warned companies to brace for an absence of workers later this year as a result of the H1N1 flu virus.
> Commerce Secretary Gary Locke and two other secretaries told business owners to send ill workers home if they show flu symptoms and expect that those workers will be out for three to five days. Common sense should come before "the Puritan work ethic," Locke said. Employers also should encourage handwashing and eliminate germs through adequate cleaning of work areas.
> 
> *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention last month said the flu could affect an estimated 40,000 Americans.* That includes those with the virus and those who have to stay home from work to take care of those who become sick. Some 45 million vaccine doses are expected to be ready by mid-October, the Department of Health and Human Services said this week. That is a revision from an earlier projection of 120 million doses.


Those numbers are hugely different. Talk about all kinds of mis-information. 

Angela


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Flu Tracker Map (updated weekly)

http://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/update.htm


ETA: This is for both seasonal and H1N1.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

There is one confirmed case in my daughters school .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> There is one confirmed case in my daughters school .


Don - I'm sure you must be staying extra aware of how your daughter is acting, etc. (as in ill signs).
is the school having lots of hand washing, etc.

I know schools around here have had cases, so far I have no family in a school. This is something I'm thankful for, especially with the illness possibilities now.

Best health wishes for your daughter and her school mates.

Angie


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Just adding an FYI - I thought the original post was very interesting.

It seems the govt. is really very certain this is going to go full-blown. I work in a county public health department, and all staff just got an e-mail advising that no new vacation requests will be honored for this fall, between October and December I believe. 

I've always been told in the case of some sort of epidemic, my job will be to drive vaccines around (which I always thought was ludicrous, since I work with animals, and anyone can drive vaccines around, but not anyone can do my job). We shall see. Anyone else having their work schedules being locked down??

As for taking the vaccine myself, not unless they can prove it is the actual strain that is passing around and making everyone sick. Waste of time and money, otherwise.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just got this in an email. Quite interesting:

NaturalNews.com editor Mike Adams reported on August 5 that the patent protecting the swine flu vaccine states that *"ingredients used in the vaccine are derived from the kidneys of African Green Monkeys who are first infected with the virus, then allowed to fester the disease, and then are killed so that their diseased organs can be used to make vaccine ingredients." *Adams also documented that the patent is held by the National Institutes of Health and a large military defense contractor, DynCorp. DynCorp, Adams says, is contracted by the US government to patrol the US/Mexico border, near where the first H1N1 swine flu virus was originally detected. 

Remember Dyncorp? They were the one's having sex with children in Afghanistan. Real classy company.


.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Someone on another post mentioned that green monkey cells were not being used to create vaccines so I did some research and here it is:

From the research I have done, the final product does contain materials (if not the whole cell) from monkey cells. 

Here is some information related to vaccine manufacturing:
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6117667/description.html

From the US Patent Office:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=5646033.PN.&OS=PN/5646033&RS=PN/5646033

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6025182.PN.&OS=PN/6025182&RS=PN/6025182

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6117667.PN.&OS=PN/6117667&RS=PN/6117667

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=5911998.PN.&OS=PN/5911998&RS=PN/5911998

Here is a journal article about the use of green monkey cells:
http://www.springerlink.com/content/jdt26gc39v4bwk9q/fulltext.pdf 

that I found here:
http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...rlz=1I7GPEA_enUS297&um=1&ie=UTF-8&oi=scholart

There is so much more information available for you to research on your own.


.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Don - I'm sure you must be staying extra aware of how your daughter is acting, etc. (as in ill signs).
> is the school having lots of hand washing, etc.
> 
> I know schools around here have had cases, so far I have no family in a school. This is something I'm thankful for, especially with the illness possibilities now.
> ...


four cases now and yes hand washing disinfecting wipes and so much as a sniffle keep them home 
watching both girls close the eldest just had her tonsils out so may be a bit more prone to infections


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Sam_Luna said:


> Just finished being briefed on an upcoming assignment, and thought I would share what information I think I can get away with which is more than I should. Sometime in September, or early October the H1N1 vaccine will be distributed to health departments across the nation in limited amounts. Each following month as new supplies are produced, it will be redistributed.
> 
> There is a tier system for eligibility to receive the vaccine, with children 6 months to age 9 being on the top of the list, followed by healthcare and emergency workers. Then the elderly, followed by the 9 to adult age group.
> 
> ...


I have never taken a flu shot, just didn't think they were particularly effective once the "real" numbers were published by CDC a year or so later. So thankful now. In talking to an molecular immunologist, she told me that when you look at the people who die from influenza-related disease, they are also the ones that have taken the highest number of vaccines. Every time, you take one, it alters your immune system. There is no predicting how your immune system will withstand the on-going pressure caused by the annual vaccines. And now they are proposing we take 4 or 5 a year (Covid-19, the variant boosters, plus this H1N1). I've haven't had the flu in 25+ years, and rarely have a cold. I do take supplements to boost my immune system and try to keep my sugar consumption under control.


----------

